# Akc act?



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone done the ACT (Agility course test) stuff through AKC? I gather it's kind of a pre-novice thing? If you have, can you share some more info about it or share some course maps! I'm trying to figure out if that's a good place to start with my dog before we actually go to trials.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/agility/ACT/ACTPROGRAM.pdf?_ga=1.119647438.770415624.1470879453

There's an example of courses here. 

TO me, it looks a lot like NADAC's intro, though with differences (in NADAC any dog can, regardless of other titles, basically, and you can stay there forever - it's just how NADAC rolls with all its levels). Whether or not it's useful for you is going to depend a lot on the dog and handler. 

For me, in my opinion, I think the best use of it re: young dogs is to gain positive ring and trial (or in ACT trial-like - since it seems they're sometimes/often held separate from trials) experience. Not to put dogs who aren't capable of running a novice course in the ring sooner. Does that make sense? Like, for me, the dog should STILL have the skills necessary to complete at least a novice course successfully (not that they *will*, but they should have the skills in place). 

I didn't use Intro at all for Kylie. She's environmentally bomb proof. She simply does not care. I had no concerns. We basically bombed our first couple of trials, but that was no skin off my nose or hers. 

I will be using some Intro with Molly, because the courses are shorter, easier, the judges and crew are more aware and forgiving of nonsense from the intro dogs, and I can get her in and out faster. I will also be worried about her and nervous letting her go and being in intro where idgaf will help me keep pressure off her and my nerves feeding into hers. 

Where your dog is and whether that would help him, I dunno. It won't *hurt*, either way.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok so it kind of reminds me of some of the CPE level 1 stuff I remember doing with my first dog. Once I get to trialing, I do want to start with something that builds confidence. I asked my instructor about it too and she suggested trying USDAA and UKI where they allow toys in the ring in the pre-novice sorts of classes. Build more confidence before trying CPE Level 1 or AKC's ACT. Which makes sense. I started Dahlia in CPE level 1 and she just did NOT have much confidence and I regret that. But I also couldn't use rewards with her at USDAA or UKI since she ONLY responded to food rewards. Ben is into toys.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

crysania said:


> Ok so it kind of reminds me of some of the CPE level 1 stuff I remember doing with my first dog. Once I get to trialing, I do want to start with something that builds confidence. I asked my instructor about it too and she suggested trying USDAA and UKI where they allow toys in the ring in the pre-novice sorts of classes. Build more confidence before trying CPE Level 1 or AKC's ACT. Which makes sense. I started Dahlia in CPE level 1 and she just did NOT have much confidence and I regret that. But I also couldn't use rewards with her at USDAA or UKI since she ONLY responded to food rewards. Ben is into toys.


Yeah, I had a pretty easy time with Kylie in NADAC because, hey, you can have food in your pocket. Can't give it to them in the ring, but it's much easier to transition that way. Molly's going to be rougher because she's a toy dog, and while you can take a toy into the ring in your pocket you can't give it to them within 10 feet of the ring either (and this includes leash tugging) so I'm going to have to get creative a little with using food to bridge and another reason starting much easier before I ask her to work harder for a reward she likes less comes into play. I want food as the predictor of toy firmly in place.


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow having food in the pocket would have made transitioning for Dahlia SO much easier. As long as she KNEW food was there she would work and pay attention. Remove the food and she'd often just lose focus. She was SO food motivated and while she enjoyed our agility classes, she was not crazy for it.

Ben loves toys and food and a bit nuts and lacks focus so a transition where we can use toys or treats in the ring would be SO HELPFUL.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The transition from classes to full courses without treats or rewards, but with more stress, is for sure the harder part of things for me. It also comes with the point where you are trying to put a bunch of different skills together and it's just hard. Kylie was pretty simple because of that NADAC rule and her general environmental lack of concerns - didn't have a lot of confidence in other ways, was pretty insecure about people, but the environment was fine, and food on me really helped. 

Noooot sure how this is going to go with Molly yet, but I guess we'll see, and I will be able to have a pocketful of food. So I can feed her up to being 'in the hole' and can get her leashed, out, and instantly fed- then played with. It should help, though I admit for the first time ever I'm regretting NADAC's no tugging rule. Other dogs tugging may wig her out, but dang it would be nice to take her in and out playing with her leash.


----------

